# Tarmac SL4 2013 size question



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, i have ordered a new Tarmac SL4 Expert online in size 56. Im 185 cm tall, about 6`1 i guess. I am wondering...should i have a 58 instead? Someone said to me that its better to go down if you are in between two sizes. Thanks a lot


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

jonasto said:


> Hi, i have ordered a new Tarmac SL4 Expert online in size 56. Im 185 cm tall, about 6`1 i guess. I am wondering...should i have a 58 instead? Someone said to me that its better to go down if you are in between two sizes. Thanks a lot


I am 182 and I am riding with an 56cm Tarmac. My arms are a bit longer than average person so I have 140mm stem. It is a bit long, 125-130 will be better I know.

So 185, with average body measures can ride 56 Tarmac with 120-130 stem I think.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, good. I heard that the schleck brothers also use 56 cm frame..and those guys are tall!


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Andy and Frank are 186 (wikipedia)

When I googled "Andy Schleck's Tarmac" here is the picture I found;









(I checked Tarmac, instead of their new bikes. Geometry can differ the size)

It looks like he has 150mm stem on his bike. 

So as I said, with a long stem, you will be good on the bike.

edit:
And this is my Tarmac with 140mm stem


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Is tarmac frames bigger than other frames, frks Trek and Cervelo?


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

6' 4" riding a 58 cm SL3 (Team Geo) & SL4 with a 100mm stems.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jonasto said:


> Hi, i have ordered a new Tarmac SL4 Expert *online*...


How did you manage to order a Specialized online? They don't allow internet sales.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing....unless the dealer is selling it as a used bike. In any event, its very risky to buy a bike without knowing the specific size needed.


----------



## Gabriel J (Apr 12, 2013)

I am 186cm (6'1.25") and am currently riding a 2013 Tarmac SL4 in 58cm. I got fitted on a demo bike and rode that before ordering my bike. Using the stock 110mm stem.


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

I'm 6'0" and the 56 is perfect.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am just under 5'10 so I should go with a 54?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

lucky13 said:


> I am just under 5'10 so I should go with a 54?


Yeah... a 56cm will probably be a little big. 

I'm 6' 2" and ride a 56cm with a 100mm stem and 785mm saddle to BB-center. (I must have short arms).


----------

